# My Furkids Are Good Buddies



## SeaBreeze

Even though our dog (Hans) was older when we got the kitten (Loki) a few years ago, they get along great.  The dog was never around cats before, and the kitten was never around dogs, so I was very pleased not to have to play referee.

These pictures are of them together while camping with us, except the last one.  That one was when the kitten was first brought home, and the dog was wondering what the heck he was, lol.

Please add any photos of your furbabies in this thread if you like!


----------



## hollydolly

awwwww very cute...and I know how much you must love them, as much as I love my grandfurkids...I'll post photos of them later when I'm more alert..


----------



## Ameriscot

Very cute!  I wish we could have a dog!


----------



## hollydolly

I do too AS...I've had them in the past but now with both of us working full time and travelling when we get the time, we couldn't have one..so I have to go to Spain and make a huge fuss of my grandfurkids whom I adore and who adore me back, and I get regular updates and pictures from daughter and s-i-l while I'm not there..


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I do too AS...I've had them in the past but now with both of us working full time and travelling when we get the time, we couldn't have one..so I have to go to Spain and make a huge fuss of my grandfurkids whom I adore and who adore me back, and I get regular updates and pictures from daughter and s-i-l while I'm not there..



We're just gone too much.  If stepdaughter lived closer (they're in Inverness) we could co-parent a dog so it would have two homes.  But in the next year we'll be gone for more than 4 months.


----------



## Bee

No fur pets here but I do have Billy the Budgie.

When I go away, my daughter comes over to pick him up and take him to hers to look after.


----------



## Pappy

SeaBreeze. I don't know much about cats, never had or want one, but your cat has no tail. Is this a special breed?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks guys!   Hollydolly, looking forward to seeing your grandfurbabies!  Bee, do you have a picture of Billy, I'd love to see him!  He's a Manx Pappy, he has no tail at all.  the little puffy section that sticks up is just fur.




> The





> Manx is a tailess breed of cat, and its long-haired cousin is named the Cymric. Some kittens of this breed may be born with tails or stub-tails. Its fur is double, shiny, clean, with light soft hair like that of a rabbit. It has a dense undercoat.
> 
> It's an intelligent cat, docile, happy and very playful and active. It's a ruthless mouser. They are muscular and agile. The hind legs are longer than the forelegs, so that its walk resembles a rabbit's hop. They are considered the sportscars of the cat world, due to their acceleration and quick turns. Photos courtesy of cfa.org.http://www.cfa.org/Breeds/BreedsKthruR/Manx.aspx


----------



## AprilT

Aren't they just the sweetest looking team.  Nice pics.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks April!


----------



## oldman

The cat reminds me of the one that was in "Pet Cemetery" after he came back from being dead. Does he act in motion pictures on the side?


----------



## hollydolly

Some of my My grandfurbabies...


Both of these are labradoodles..one is standard (scruffydoodle) and the other is a miniature called Stanley who thinks he's a Lion.. 




This is Zeus he's a 9 year old Dobermann 



This is Rodney he was 6 years old but he had to be PTS last summer...


This is Fizz , this photo was taken when she was just a few weeks old by a pro photographer...she's now 9 months old...

Fizz again at 4 months 


There's loads more ...give me time to find them all...


----------



## hollydolly

This is Digger, also a labradoodle age 6 and almost as large as scruffydoodle...like all the dogs he loves the water but he knows he can't go in the pool, so they get taken to the lagoon a couple of times a week at the bottom of the mountain to really enjoy themselves swimming and cooling down ..


----------



## hollydolly

Zeus again..







Minky is a staffie and she's 9 years old and just been through major surgery, and the sweetest dog in the world..


----------



## hollydolly

This is pixie she's about a year old and she's a chihuahua 






My daughter with scruffydoodle..


----------



## hollydolly

The 3 doodles together, they are best buddies..


----------



## hollydolly

Me with Rodney a couple of years ago..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ours have all past away..They are a buried on our property..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Some of the pups..


----------



## hollydolly

My daughter and all the labradoodles..


----------



## Jackie22

Holly, what a beautiful happy photo.

I've enjoyed seeing all the pups, I'm going to take a few and see
if I can post them.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you muchly Jackie... I'll look forward to seeing yours


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lovely dogs and daughter Hollydolly, great pictures!   Cute Husky pups Ken, love that lineup, looks like you were busy into breeding there for awhile!


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely dogs and daughter Hollydolly, great pictures!   Cute Husky pups Ken, love that lineup, looks like you were busy into breeding there for awhile!


23 litters in 10 years!!


----------



## AprilT

Nice pics Holly and Ken.  they are beauties.  Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Cookie

So many beautiful animals - thank you all.  So cute and look like a lot of fun.


----------



## hollydolly

Thank you April and Cookie I think so too..


----------



## QuickSilver

Beautiful animals...   thanks all for sharing!


----------



## DoItMyself

Great pictures!


----------



## Butterfly

hollydolly said:


> My daughter and all the labradoodles..



Your daughter is absolutely gorgeous! And the doodles are really cute!


----------

